# Handbook of Offshore Engineering



## محمد الاكرم (28 سبتمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم
Handbook of Offshore Engineering 

author(s)	Subrata Chakrabarti


Volume 1
http://golibgen.io/view.php?id=821003
volume 2
http://golibgen.io/view.php?id=821075

وفقكم الله


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 أكتوبر 2016)

رائع الف شكر


----------



## zmzm92 (12 أكتوبر 2016)

رائع الف شكر​
​


----------



## liallyahmed5 (10 نوفمبر 2016)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------

